# I can't seem to record...out of ideas.



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

*I can't seem to record...out of ideas. (part 2)*

OK so I'm trying to setup something to record on in my friend's basement but haven't had any luck. Signal chain's I've tried are:

Mic > Behringer Xenyx (Mixer) > Behringer U-Control UCA200 (Soundcard)> PC > Ableton Live 6.0.7

I've also tried to use my soundcard, an M-Audio Audiophile 2496, which also didn't work. It was the exact same setup I have at home, so I'm really clued out on what's wrong here.

It plays music going out the the PC then mixer fine, but doesn't seem to pic up a mic when everything is hooked up.

In the case of using the Behringer U-Control, I downloaded and installed the ASIO4ALL and the ASIO2ks driver.

Does anyone have any idea why this chain isn't working? Thanks.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,

Bad connector?

Even the best soundcards in the world use $0.05 connectors it seems 

My setup drove me nuts until I touched the miniplug on the back of the 'puter and **scratch, pop, click**...

Good luck!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

which xenyx mixer? is it seeing signal from the microphone at the channel? have you told ableton live to use the soundcard out (should be under oh, tools>options>audio setup, or something similar)? i'll assume you're running from the mixer's main out, have you checked the cable? have you mistakenly muted the channel? are you using a condensor mic, and if so, is phantom power on? some stuff to check in case you missed any of these. let me know if any of those were it, or if you need more ideas.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Do you get any sound at all? It took me a while to get my M-Audio 2496 soundcard to work. If you bring up the M-Audio Delta control panel, do you see any of the faders going up and down, indicating that the PC is seeing any signal? That might at least indicate if the problem is on the receive side (ie the soundcard isn't seeing any input signal) or the output side (ie the signal isnt getting from your soundcard to your sound system/speakers).


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I've narrowed the problem down to the mixer (it's a Behringer Xenyx 1832FX). I replaced the Behringer with my smaller mixer from home, hooked it up the exact same way, and it worked perfectly. 

Would there be some setting on the 1832FX that could be stopping the signal from going through? Like I said, it works if you want to play music on the PC, then through the mixer and speakers. All the cables are fine, the sliders are not at zero, the mixer is turned on, etc, etc...hehe.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Glad you found the problem!

Is the mixer a rental, or still under some warranty?


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Geek said:


> Glad you found the problem!
> 
> Is the mixer a rental, or still under some warranty?


Thanks!

My buddies are financing some gear from Long & McQuade, we'll probably head down there and chat with them.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Now it doesn't work again...

So when everything was working my chain was:

Noise > Shure SM57/58 mics > Behringer Xenyx 1832FX Mixer > M-Audio Audiophile 2496 > Ableton Live 6.0.7

Now I'm not sure what exactly happened, but now Ableton Live doesn't get a signal. I checked the cords, uninstalled/installed the drivers, restarted, and it doesn't work!

I'm thinking it has to do with the PC, or the inputs of the M-Audio soundcard. It can play music from the PC, through the mixer.

What else should I try and check to get this working again?

Thanks.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

adamthemute said:


> Now it doesn't work again...
> 
> So when everything was working my chain was:
> 
> ...


Mac or Windows? 

With Windows, check the volume of the device... open the Volume Control (through the system tray or Control Panel), go options --> properties. Then you'll see 'Mixer Device' at the top with a drop down menu, make sure the M-Audio is selected. Then click the circle beside 'Recording'... make sure they're all checked in the list below that section then click OK. Now make sure the volume levels are set right for each input (crank the ones that you want to work, ie: Line In).

Also make sure whichever input you're recording through is selected within the recording app... not familar with Ableton so I can't help you there.

If you're running Mac... well... I don't know jack shit about them, LOL.

If you're already tried all that, I don't know what's going on.


----------

